# YouTube Bans Firearms Demo Videos, Entering the Gun Control Debate



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

"YouTube, a popular media site for firearms enthusiasts, this week quietly introduced tighter restrictions on videos involving weapons, becoming the latest battleground in the U.S. gun-control debate."

"The new YouTube policies will be enforced starting in April, but at least two video bloggers have already been affected. Spike's Tactical, a firearms company, said in a post on Facebook that it was suspended from YouTube due to "repeated or severe violations" of the video platform's guidelines."

YouTube is not going to be satisfied until they run off everyone the leftist hierarchy they bow down to deems a threat. The ONLY thing that would influence them is competition, unfortunately I don't see that happening anytime soon. Right now people who leave YouTube are scattering in 10 different directions.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-21/youtube-bans-firearm-sales-and-how-to-videos-prompting-backlash


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks like YT is going to be just another indoctrination platform of the Left. Once they alienate gun owners and the like it'll be only the Left left. Then they can constantly post CNN/MSNBC videos and anything else disparaging the Right.

If I had the money and knowledge I'd start a YouTube type site that allowed free thought. Until I hit the lottery guess I'll just have to do the dumb D&S show.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The liberals idea of winning an argument is to not allow any opinions other that those they agree with. Might makes right.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

It's merely a business decision. Google is after the money. Having advertisers complain about their ads showing up on gun videos and threatening to pull out their ad costs Google money.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> It's merely a business decision. Google is after the money. Having advertisers complain about their ads showing up on gun videos and threatening to pull out their ad costs Google money.


Yes, it's a business decision and it's time some of us made a business decision to pool our money and start a competitive effort.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Great explanation by The Gun Collective:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I can't wait until somebody flags my YT profile.
I've had the same profile picture for almost 10 years.
It's a side profile of my CMMG AR-15 with stainless barrel.
Took me a day to fit it just right, and size it down, in order to meet their pic standards. I finally nailed it, and have left it for a decade.

I wonder how long I have until the mob descends.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I say we pick out a random channel and start flagging it.

Take (the fictional) _Charlene's Crochet Channel._ We start flagging it due to the scariness of those high-capacity needles. When Charlene gets up tomorrow morning and finds her channel gone, she's going to contact YouTube and complain.

Next will be (again a fictional name) _Bob's Auto Repair_. How dare YouTube allow Bob to show people how to clean their fuel injectors! Doesn't YouTube know cars can be used to kill people? Oh, the humanity! Of course, Bob will be hopping mad about the disappearance of all his videos describing how to fix all those weapons.

Now, if we start flagging the big channels, like Casey Neistat and TYT.............


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I say we pick out a random channel and start flagging it.
> 
> Take (the fictional) _Charlene's Crochet Channel._ We start flagging it due to the scariness of those high-capacity needles. When Charlene gets up tomorrow morning and finds her channel gone, she's going to contact YouTube and complain.
> 
> ...


I'm with you. If you start an actual effort and we are all going after the same targets, let me know. I'd be in.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

There are alternatives to youtube. I just opened an account at Full30, a gun friendly video site.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't know when it starts but YouTube is also going to start interrupting any video they deem a "conspiracy theory" and literally fact check it (as they see it) right in the middle of people's videos. And I would imagine their fact checkers will be the equivalent of frauds like Snopes.


----------

